# Hey Kijiji Montreal... Fvck you in Particular!!!



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I guess I’m lucky being a serial guitar buyer living in Ottawa. Besides the plentiful gear in my own city, a 2 hour drive one way puts me in Montreal, 4 hours the other way gets me right into the heart of Toronto.

When I search kijiji, besides searching specifically Ottawa and Toronto, I sometimes add a 180km radius around my location which takes me from the other side of Montreal to about 40kms past Kingston. Basically, a couple hours drive which I’m more than prepared to make at a moments notice for the right deal.

If I go on Montreal right now, to view 2 days worth of guitar ads, you need to go all the way to page 5. Almost 200 posts. Here’s the problem that only seems to happen in Montreal. At least 80% are ads that get deleted and reposted day after day after day.

In Ottawa, there might be 20 new ads a day so I go in, hit refresh and on one page, I can see everything new. In Montreal, out of the 40 ads on page one, 30-plus will be reposts. I sometimes have to search 4 or 5 pages every day and go through almost 200 ads just to pick out the 25 or 30 new offerings. If I go on tomorrow, at least 100 of those will be right back on the first 2 or 3 pages, having been deleted from the day before and making me once again, having to go 4 pages deep to see the new stuff.

There’s even one fucker lately who has 9 guitars for sale. I see his ads, less than an hour old, when I check before work in the morning. When I check in the afternoon, there they are again on page one, an hour old. He goes in around noon, deletes his morning ads, and reposts them for the lunch rush. When I look in the evening? Back to the top, a couple hours old. I guess he goes in after dinner, deletes them and reposts them while he enjoys his desert. Fuck you.

They’ll justify by saying “well if I don’t, my ad will be on page 10 after a couple days”. That’s only because ALL OF YOU MORONS REPOSTING DAY AFTER DAY!!! If you didn’t do this shit, there would be less than one new page every day! Besides, if I want to find a Strat, do you think I’m not smart enough to find an ad that isn’t on page one?!? No, only _you_ are that stupid.

I won’t say this doesn’t happen anywhere else, but it’s rare enough in Ottawa and Toronto that I don’t really recall the last time I’ve seen it.

Whoo...
That was quite the rant. Thanks for letting me get that off my chest. I’m normally not “angry old man” but I’m actively looking for some guitars right now and this is getting pretty effin’ tiresome.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

bumping this to the top.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

terminalvertigo said:


> bumping this to the top.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I search for keywords Canada wide. I notice the same ads listed a few times consecutively, however Red One seems to be the biggest offender (great lakes colour offering some competition).

Reposting seems like more work than paying $8 for a top spot lol. Unless theres a bot doing it for you, I guess?


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

When I was looking for a slightly used Macbook Pro 2018-2019, there were resellers who did this all day and was quite annoying.


----------



## amesburymc (May 14, 2006)

The guy must be a professional kijiji seller lol. Reposting three times a day requires a serious committment. I still think it’s not as bad as cell phone or computer ads though. I find Kijiji a lot more annoying than before these days. I had some fun time with lowballers recently. I mean lowballers are classic and they are everywhere including this forum but I’ve accepted their offers instead of ignoring them to see how they react. I asked them to buy on the same day or the next day and none of these guys agreed to show up lol. Then it’s followed by change of heart, COVID, etc. Gotta love that.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

Ya I live in Montreal and Kijiji is my second home for guitars, motos etc. One thing I've learned is don't even bother looking at guitars in QC...they are usually 30-40% more $$$ than anywhere else, no idea why. A modest D-28 that is 2950 in ON or anywhere else will be "very rare, 4400 firm" in QC. A PRS CU24 with a couple of finish chips that's 2850 in ON is 4800 in QC (and 4400 brand new in Mississauga). I'm often tempted to email them to show them a new one WITH TAX is cheaper, but life's too short. I have several quite high end electrics and acoustics (Collings, PRS, Martin), all bought used, and not one of them came from QC, all came from ON or points west. NO! Not true, my bedroom Ovation came from a pawnshop here that didn't bother to look up the specific model from the thousands of models they made, while I did...$350 for a $2k USA Ovation that may be the best playing acoustic I ever had, go figger...love me some pawnshop screwage

And like OP, I'm delighted to do a road trip to Kingston or Ottawa or wherever because I know the deal will be good before I go.

Cheers


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Ardens Music drives me nut. They put Durham and other areas as their location. Luckily I am use to their ads and can spit them pretty easily. But every now and then I will see something and think, "whats that?"

Ugh!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This is why I never sell my stuff in kijiji. I only sell here at GC or the FB Marketplace. I like that I can check someone's profile on FB even sometimes with little information, I have an idea whether I'm dealing with an older person or a younger person. Most good people don't hide much in their profiles. I am leery of those who don't show anything. Not even a picture. Kijiji is totally anonymous. I sometimes buy there but never sell any of my stuff.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

FB marketplace is every bit as bad - especially with the crowd from the Mtl area.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> I guess I’m lucky being a serial guitar buyer living in Ottawa. Besides the plentiful gear in my own city, a 2 hour drive one way puts me in Montreal, 4 hours the other way gets me right into the heart of Toronto.
> 
> When I search kijiji, besides searching specifically Ottawa and Toronto, I sometimes add a 180km radius around my location which takes me from the other side of Montreal to about 40kms past Kingston. Basically, a couple hours drive which I’m more than prepared to make at a moments notice for the right deal.
> 
> ...


Your rant is well justified. I've seen that kijiji assfart for over a year now. He changes his user name every few weeks. His prices jump up and down. $1700 one week. $1500 another. All his guitars are the same price. He now has 2 les paul studios, same price as the Strats, $1500! No wait, $1600? 
Basically, list your guitar $100 or $200 under his price and you'll sell it. His ads have been up for months.


----------



## BadHiwatt (May 9, 2017)

I hate people who put every 'keyword' in their ad. I'm trying to search for something and every damn RedOne ad pops. up.
Also, the Montreal Kijiji User Jo has 3 different accounts and posts everything at 125% over market value .


----------



## @melrose (Feb 22, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> I guess I’m lucky being a serial guitar buyer living in Ottawa. Besides the plentiful gear in my own city, a 2 hour drive one way puts me in Montreal, 4 hours the other way gets me right into the heart of Toronto.
> 
> When I search kijiji, besides searching specifically Ottawa and Toronto, I sometimes add a 180km radius around my location which takes me from the other side of Montreal to about 40kms past Kingston. Basically, a couple hours drive which I’m more than prepared to make at a moments notice for the right deal.
> 
> ...


I live in Montreal and am a regular browser and buyer of guitars on Kijiji. I can tell you exaclt whats happening. There are 3 and maybe now 4 guys that have decided to be resellers and using Kijiji as their store. I have met them. I know who they are. They post their gear under various aliases so as to not breach the rules of Kijiji. Some aliases have up to 9 guitars, but I assure each of these guys have over 50 guitars for sale.

I made the mistake of selling them one of my LPs, which I know see plastered on page 1 of Kijiji every morning, professional photography and all.

This is what is happening. You can rest assured none of these posts are good value and you are doing well to browse to the next post.


----------



## @melrose (Feb 22, 2021)

tomee2 said:


> Your rant is well justified. I've seen that kijiji assfart for over a year now. He changes his user name every few weeks. His prices jump up and down. $1700 one week. $1500 another. All his guitars are the same price. He now has 2 les paul studios, same price as the Strats, $1500! No wait, $1600?
> Basically, list your guitar $100 or $200 under his price and you'll sell it. His ads have been up for months.


I actually tried to offer this guy his asking price to see what would happen... he changed the price to $100 dollars higher and said no...

Like - wtf


----------



## @melrose (Feb 22, 2021)

alphasports said:


> Ya I live in Montreal and Kijiji is my second home for guitars, motos etc. One thing I've learned is don't even bother looking at guitars in QC...they are usually 30-40% more $$$ than anywhere else, no idea why. A modest D-28 that is 2950 in ON or anywhere else will be "very rare, 4400 firm" in QC. A PRS CU24 with a couple of finish chips that's 2850 in ON is 4800 in QC (and 4400 brand new in Mississauga). I'm often tempted to email them to show them a new one WITH TAX is cheaper, but life's too short. I have several quite high end electrics and acoustics (Collings, PRS, Martin), all bought used, and not one of them came from QC, all came from ON or points west. NO! Not true, my bedroom Ovation came from a pawnshop here that didn't bother to look up the specific model from the thousands of models they made, while I did...$350 for a $2k USA Ovation that may be the best playing acoustic I ever had, go figger...love me some pawnshop screwage
> 
> And like OP, I'm delighted to do a road trip to Kingston or Ottawa or wherever because I know the deal will be good before I go.
> 
> Cheers


As a montrealer its disheartening. There is also some kind of weird expectation here that you wont want to try before you buy. I get it, covid and everything, but Im not buying a$2k used guitar without trying it first.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BadHiwatt said:


> I hate people who put every 'keyword' in their ad. I'm trying to search for something and every damn RedOne ad pops. up.
> Also, the Montreal Kijiji User Jo has 3 different accounts and posts everything at 125% over market value .


This guy right here...









This guy can eat a giant bag of dicks.

I message him once in awhile asking “So what kind of Suhr/Marshall/Telecaster/etc. are you looking for in trade?”. When he replies “no trades” I always say I assumed that’s why you listed 30 irrelevant keywords in your ad.

I’m not saying dozens of other people here should also do that regularly, but I’m not saying they shouldn’t.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Josephdlp said:


> I live in Montreal and am a regular browser and buyer of guitars on Kijiji. I can tell you exaclt whats happening. There are 3 and maybe now 4 guys that have decided to be resellers and using Kijiji as their store. I have met them. I know who they are. They post their gear under various aliases so as to not breach the rules of Kijiji. Some aliases have up to 9 guitars, but I assure each of these guys have over 50 guitars for sale.
> 
> I made the mistake of selling them one of my LPs, which I know see plastered on page 1 of Kijiji every morning, professional photography and all.
> 
> This is what is happening. You can rest assured none of these posts are good value and you are doing well to browse to the next post.


All of that is all well and good. If I had 50 guitars for sale, I’d throw ‘em up there too.

JUST DON’T DELETE AND RELIST THEM EVERY DAY!!!


----------



## @melrose (Feb 22, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> All of that is all well and good. If I had 50 guitars for sale, I’d throw ‘em up there too.
> 
> JUST DON’T DELETE AND RELIST THEM EVERY DAY!!!


Im definitely not defending them lol, they are annoying as shit.

I guess if I was holding on to $50k in guitars Id also be trying to shove them down everyones throat lol.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Josephdlp said:


> I actually tried to offer this guy his asking price to see what would happen... he changed the price to $100 dollars higher and said no...
> 
> Like - wtf


That's what I don't get. They don't actually sell anything. And a guitar I thought was sold gets put back for sale 2 months later by the same seller. It's bizarre.
Price fixing? They're trying to set a high bar for prices then sell real items under a different account?


----------



## @melrose (Feb 22, 2021)

tomee2 said:


> That's what I don't get. They don't actually sell anything. And a guitar I thought was sold gets put back for sale 2 months later by the same seller. It's bizarre.
> Price fixing? They're trying to set a high bar for prices then sell reak items under a different account?


Interesting, possibly I guess


----------



## achar073 (Jan 1, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> This guy right here...
> View attachment 358118
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen this guy's posts and I wonder if he ever actually sells anything at those prices. If I want to pay new prices, I'll just buy new.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I didn't read through all the posts, but what I see 'sometimes' is a person who will remove and repost the same ad every few days, in order to stay on page one (and push the other ads down in the process). As a Kijiji user (seller and buyer), I do find it annoying to keep seeing the same item pushed in my face.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

What I understand is if we exclude aggressive sellers and buyers who also have their fault.

The ads of the seller who does everything to sell and the buyer who doesn't want to see the same ad over and over again are always going to be in conflict.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I wish you could block the known ass-hole accounts and not see their ads for a while.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

So, they're doing what kijiji allows and even _does for you_ when you pay them to do it, correct? If they want to spend the time & effort required to save some money, that's their choice. That said, the tactic appears to work against them since it's clearly annoying people to the point they're unlikely to buy from them.

I've dealt with enough folks on kijiji from Montreal that I no longer respond to their inquiries. I just assume it's something pointless, largely self-serving, possibly dishonest and perhaps even criminal. Rightly or wrongly, that's MY choice to make.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

Slightly off-topic but my Kijiij strategy is once in awhile I do a full scan by brand on say, PRS. If there's anything interesting (which in QC is very rare) I star it as a Favorite and keep an eye on it every now and then to see if there's any movement on price. I usually have 4-5 Faves on my little popup when I login, their price never changes, they never sell, and I move on. Occasionally I'll send an email asking if it's still for sale, and generally get zero reply. Like many here, I don't get why these peeps (try to) sell at a pricepoint that even noobs know is too high, like what's the point? List a guitar way too high in the faint hope that you'll hit a home run someday with one sucker and bank what, a whopping $300 profit for your year-and-a-half effort? Dunno but I have better things to do with my time. There's a not-bad PRS on there now, 10 mins from my house, has been there over a year, initially was at 2200 and didn't budge for 6 months, then disappeared. It's now been back, at 2500, for 6 months. I mean WTF? I agree the hunt for a good deal is much of the fun with this game, but seriously, these sellers need to give their brains a chance.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

how bout this. don't buy and sell, just play what you have and be happy )))))

maybe time to blow the dust of of Craiglist...........but that is a lower "quasi-life form" as well.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Most listings are no charge to the seller on Kijiji. Free services will affect sellers attitudes...free anything affects people's attitudes.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

ssdeluxe said:


> how bout this. don't buy and sell, just play what you have and be happy )))))


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Brian Johnston said:


> I didn't read through all the posts, but what I see 'sometimes' is a person who will remove and repost the same ad every few days, in order to stay on page one (and push the other ads down in the process). As a Kijiji user (seller and buyer), I do find it annoying to keep seeing the same item pushed in my face.





StevieMac said:


> So, they're doing what kijiji allows and even _does for you_ when you pay them to do it, correct?
> I've dealt with enough folks on kijiji from Montreal that I no longer respond to their inquiries. I just assume it's something pointless, largely self-serving, possibly dishonest and perhaps even criminal. Rightly or wrongly, that's MY choice to make.





alphasports said:


> If there's anything interesting (which in QC is very rare)...





Latole said:


> The ads of the seller who does everything to sell and the buyer who doesn't want to see the same ad over and over again are always going to be in conflict.


These all get at the point to my thread...
There’s always dumb shit going on with kijiji and there are countless threads about it.
But what the hell is it with Montreal/Quebec with this reposting shit. It seems to be at a completely different level than anywhere else in Canada.


----------



## TheGASisReal (Mar 2, 2020)

QC seems to be particularly bad for that. NB is a really small market for used gear, so you come to know the guys who own the high end stuff.

I know it shouldn't bother me, but I wish people spent more time playing and less time fucking around with gear. I get that it's a hobby, and I get that you can make money flipping, but I feel like we are all happier _degenerates _when we spend more time playing and less time in gear land..... But who am I kidding, I will probably end up impulse buying a chorus pedal this weekend 💆‍♂️


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

another reason to hate flippers lol


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

alphasports said:


> Ya I live in Montreal and Kijiji is my second home for guitars, motos etc. One thing I've learned is don't even bother looking at guitars in QC...they are usually 30-40% more $$$ than anywhere else, no idea why. A modest D-28 that is 2950 in ON or anywhere else will be "very rare, 4400 firm" in QC. A PRS CU24 with a couple of finish chips that's 2850 in ON is 4800 in QC (and 4400 brand new in Mississauga). I'm often tempted to email them to show them a new one WITH TAX is cheaper, but life's too short. I have several quite high end electrics and acoustics (Collings, PRS, Martin), all bought used, and not one of them came from QC, all came from ON or points west. NO! Not true, my bedroom Ovation came from a pawnshop here that didn't bother to look up the specific model from the thousands of models they made, while I did...$350 for a $2k USA Ovation that may be the best playing acoustic I ever had, go figger...love me some pawnshop screwage
> 
> And like OP, I'm delighted to do a road trip to Kingston or Ottawa or wherever because I know the deal will be good before I go.
> 
> Cheers


lol ok so it's not just my imagination then. Whenever I search Canada Wide on something and ads from Montreal come up I noticed their pricing is really high - like more than retail. Like the guy selling an American Vintage 65 Jazzmaster for $3500. The funny part was it started at $3300. Then got reposted a week later for $3150. And then I saw it a few weeks later for $3500. Meanwhile you can ship one in from overseas on Reverb for under $3000. Pretty sure I saw an American Original 50's Tele for $3000 in Montreal too. WTF?


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> lol ok so it's not just my imagination then. Whenever I search Canada Wide on something and ads from Montreal come up I noticed their pricing is really high - like more than retail. Like the guy selling an American Vintage 65 Jazzmaster for $3500. The funny part was it started at $3300. Then got reposted a week later for $3150. And then I saw it a few weeks later for $3500. Meanwhile you can ship one in from overseas on Reverb for under $3000. Pretty sure I saw an American Original 50's Tele for $3000 in Montreal too. WTF?


Ya like I said, the PRS that didn't budge for 6-8 months at 2200 is now relisted at 2500...maybe some wacky new law of economics no one bothered to tell me about!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

alphasports said:


> Ya like I said, the PRS that didn't budge for 6-8 months at 2200 is now relisted at 2500...maybe some wacky new law of economics no one bothered to tell me about!


Yeah, I just saw an ad for a Gibson R9 for $8500. I didn’t bother clicking on it to see if it was was some special edition, shat on by Tom Murphy. I suspect it was just a run-of-the-mill reissue that he’s been trying to sell for 2 years now at 6 grand.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

I think it is some kind of conspiracy...all of the really nice gear seems to be holed up in the "West Island". 

but yes....that gent keeps reposting his ridiculously high prices in order to hopefully hook one sucker.


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

Being the in the far west, I’ve never had this particular issue. But recently I did an all-Canada Kijiji search for “Gibson SG” to find one I heard was listed but didn’t know where... 
I clicked on 3 items listing Fender in the title just to see why the Hell they were included. Yep - all 3 were in Montreal and just listed every brand name you could think of. 
Good luck!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> But what the hell is it with Montreal/Quebec with this reposting shit. It seems to be at a completely different level than anywhere else in Canada.


I don't know what to say about kijiji in Quebec or Montreal, on the other hand, yes, Quebec is very different from the rest of Canada.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> Price fixing? They're trying to set a high bar for prices then sell real items under a different account?


 This. The over priced guitars are likely not even for sale, if they even exist. They count on people to do a price check search and those overpriced "ads" make what they're really selling look like a deal.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I’ve got one last item listed on kijidiotville and fakbook market (and one of the biggest pains in the ass I’ve had recently on there was some Dwi guy from TO. Once those listings are done I’ll do some buying from there, but my selling will be limited to here. Sick of the stupidity.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

The newest stupidity, courtesy of (you guessed it) _kijiji Montreal!!!!








_

The only thing this accomplishes is makes me completely ignore your ad because it’s a pain in the ass to even read.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

And also, kijiji Montreal...

Stop trying to make $1600 Les Paul Studios happen.


----------



## Lull (Aug 30, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> I message him once in awhile asking “So what kind of Suhr/Marshall/Telecaster/etc. are you looking for in trade?”. When he replies “no trades” I always say I assumed that’s why you listed 30 irrelevant keywords in your ad.
> 
> I’m not saying dozens of other people here should also do that regularly, but I’m not saying they shouldn’t.


Same here - I live in Montreal and I get frustrated every time I do a search on Kijiji. This guy in particular got banned from GC recently. I sure wish there was a way to hide ads from these sellers...


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Lull said:


> Same here - I live in Montreal and I get frustrated every time I do a search on Kijiji. This guy in particular got banned from GC recently. I sure wish there was a way to hide ads from these sellers...


Interesting. Is it the guy that was under the name Classicrockguitars?


----------



## Lull (Aug 30, 2017)

numb41 said:


> Interesting. Is it the guy that was under the name Classicrockguitars?


Yes.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Lull said:


> This guy in particular got banned from GC recently.


I’d like to hear more about _that_.


----------



## Lull (Aug 30, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> I’d like to hear more about _that_.


I don't know exactly what caused him to be banned, but I remember there was this thread regarding Dealers selling merchandise in the Classifieds section.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I think that's the gist of it. He was a dealer, and was called to the mat. Swore he wasn't, flame war ensued, got banned.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

2manyGuitars said:


> If I go on Montreal right now, to view 2 days worth of guitar ads, you need to go all the way to page 5. Almost 200 posts. Here’s the problem that only seems to happen in Montreal. At least 80% are ads that get deleted and reposted day after day after day.


Welcome to my world !!! 

Buying was a fun thing before here in Montreal, amazing deal to be had almost on a weekly basis 10-20 years ago.

Now, you have all the resellers, scammers and rip off artists coming out from the woodwork. I noticed that the last 3 years have been the worst and the last one a cash cow since people were throwing money around. Prices have basically doubled here.

I blame reverb for the first part, prices were really to good here to begin with. And yes , its to bring the prices higher.

I also agree that most high priced items are from the West Island of Montreal, makes you wonder...

If I see a good deal and dont move on it, it gets sold and is relisted within a day at double the price... 

Its a real pain to shop for deals, always the same sellers, flippers and scammers.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't even check for Gibsons locally anymore since every time there's a good deal, it gets picked up by one of the resellers and I just get frustrated 

Glad I helped the forum get rid of that "Classic Rock Guitars" erm... person
He's still a total pain on kijiji and on Reverb
The other guy that has a whole lot of overpriced guitars for sale is Jon(athan) Garrett / Garayt
Another... great guy
Seems like he's dealing more into cars these days though


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

2manyGuitars said:


> This guy right here...
> View attachment 358118
> 
> 
> ...





2manyGuitars said:


> This guy right here...
> View attachment 358118
> 
> 
> ...


something like this


----------



## Lull (Aug 30, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> I message him once in awhile asking “So what kind of Suhr/Marshall/Telecaster/etc. are you looking for in trade?”. When he replies “no trades” I always say I assumed that’s why you listed 30 irrelevant keywords in your ad.
> 
> I’m not saying dozens of other people here should also do that regularly, but I’m not saying they shouldn’t.



Another option to annoy these guys in return is to report their ads to Kijiji, because they clearly violate Kijiji's posting policy:


*Posting Policies*

The following activities are prohibited from Kijiji Canada:

_[...]_
_Posting ads using multiple different email addresses._
_Posting an ad containing a list of keywords not directly related to the item being sold._
_Posting as a Private Seller, Owner, or Individual when you are a Business, Dealer or Professional._
_[...]_


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Lull said:


> Another option to annoy these guys in return is to report their ads to Kijiji, because they clearly violate Kijiji's posting policy:
> 
> 
> *Posting Policies*
> ...


Reporting _anything_ on kijiji does absolutely nothing. I gave up long ago.


----------



## Lull (Aug 30, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> Reporting _anything_ on kijiji does absolutely nothing. I gave up long ago.


Ah, of course. I'll keep on replying to their ads with highly meaningful requests then!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Lull said:


> Another option to annoy these guys in return is to report their ads to Kijiji, because they clearly violate Kijiji's posting policy:
> 
> 
> *Posting Policies*
> ...


The one guy changes his user name every 30 days or so. So getting "banned" from kijiji is probably impossible


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Lull said:


> Another option to annoy these guys in return is to report their ads to Kijiji, because they clearly violate Kijiji's posting policy:
> 
> 
> *Posting Policies*
> ...


Thank you. I was unaware of the restriction about keywords not related to the item. I don't see this problem very often in my area but it does happen from time to time so now I know I can have the option to report ads in violation. Your post has brought to my attention the fact that I wasn't very well educated in the rules of KiJiJi and I am in the process of educating myself. I am glad I did start reading them because recently I've been thinking of posting an ad for some vape equipment I no longer use but nicotine items and e-cigarette items are prohibited. I would not have known that if your post had not prompted me to read the rules more closely. I could have been reported so thank you again.


----------

